# The BIG three of the survival armory, then and now.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I pretty much got into survivalism right out of high school. Reagan was in office, The USSR was still very much alive and some days you never knew if tomorrow was coming.One of the 1st things I learned was Mel Tappan had it going on with the "tool box" concept of survival weapons.Back when I started, NOBODY wanted an AR-15, they were over priced jam-A-matics made out of ALUMINUM!!! Ruger mini-14s and AR-180s ruled the shelves, crowded into a corner by junk like KG-99s and those 45 ACP sten copies I actually wish I had and a few now rare jewels like the FN-49, M-1 Garands, and M-1 Carbines.BUT... back in those days, your ELITE survivalist had only 4 rifles to think of really: A BM-59/M-1A, An HK-91/CETME, the FN-FAL/L1-A1 or a Garand, and since the Elite of the elite were at one point or another "CONTRACTORS" The FAL and HK-91 were top of the list as do-all survival rifles, enter the 90's...The Surplus market exploded and suddenly we had access to quality firearms from across the globe!SKS and Chinese AKs were common, the M-16A2 was introduced and old vets like the M-1 came home, and all was good until Bush the 1st banned "assault weapons", during that time, military M-1s went away, FALs dried up for a few years, AK-s sprouted goofy looking stocks and SKSs could be had for as little as 75$ US.Even more, things got banned under Clinton, but after "W" came and allowed the ban to go away the market exploded again and although all the cool surplus is gone, the big three from the 80's are back, PLUS an actually functional AR-15 and many, MANY AK-variants to be had! So let's look at the armory of the survivor, then and now:
1980s:
Rifle-HK-91 or M-1A The FAL being the 3rd place because it was at the time rare.
Pistol-1911 45 ACP or Browning HI-power.
Shotgun-Remmington 870 or Winchester pump.
22-Ruger 10/22 or anything Marlin.

1990s:
Rifle-AR-15, SKS or AK-47.
Pistol- a Glock.
Shotgun-870 OR Mossberg
22-Ruger 10/22

Early 21st century:
Rifle-M-4 variant, AK variant, FAL/L1-A1 American made HK-91 a few M-1As still out there.
Pistol-1911 variant/Glock.
Shotgun-870 OR Benelli
22-10/22 Ruger

Notice how things change due to society and availability? less emphasis on power and accuracy and more on firepower? I'm presuming more would-be survivors are in the burbs and the inner city now is the reasoning for this, by 2020, I expect the load out to look like this:

Rifle-AR variant or pistol caliber carbine.
Pistol-Glock OR hi-cap 1911
Shotgun-870 riot config or Benelli
22 pistol.
A small, full-powered pistol.

Meh. for all of us in the outer burbs and rural areas, stick with your 308/30-06.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

I suspect that, if we took a survey of members here, we would find a multitude of different choices based on background, budget constraints, and intended use. 

Personally, I'd fit in pretty close to your 1980s list. Because I have no military or LEO training, I want simplicity in recognition of my limitations. I also want reliability in a firearm that's easy on my wallet. 

In contrast to my choices, someone who has recent military or LEO training would likely make far different choices. My oldest son, who in currently in the military (Army EOD team leader just wrapping up his first tour in Afghanistan), just shared his "go to" list with me:

Rifle: AR-10
Shotgun: Benelli
Pistol: Sig P239 in 9m
Rimfire rifle: Henry AR-7

So I think it would be educational to query our members here and see who lists what. And for what reasons. Maybe set up a survey or something?


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

*I am leaning twards the even older 4 gun hybrid mix rifle 45-70, pistol 44mag, spl, pump Mossberg, rimfire 10-22 takedown. I can keep the large rifle and pistol running longer in the field by reloading and casting the bullets even for the 22.*


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

Rifle: ak variant m92 pap
Shotgun: Stevens's 12 gage pump 
Pistol: g30 .45
Rimfire rifle: Marlin model 60

Now that said let me mess this all up. My favorite shot gun is my saga .410. Also could double as my rifle with slugs and the 30round drum mag. But my 12 with sabot slugs will reach out further with more accuracy if used as a rifle. Then again my savage 24 (22lr over 410 under) is perfect for survival. Also though my marlin 60 is my go to rim fire because it is a tack driver. As they say there is a tool for every job, so my choices change depending on if i need food or protection.


----------



## SheepdogPRS (Oct 8, 2017)

I know this is geared toward the more militant crowd but here are my guns as pertaining to rural survival.
Rifle: 03A3 sporterized 30-06 - I have been shooting it since I was a youngster and dad taught us to shoot for accuracy.
Rimfire: Remington model 581 - a bolt action 22 Rimfire.
Shotgun: Mossberg 500 ATP-8 12 ga. with an extra barrel for hunting.
Pistol: 6 inch Ruger Security-Six in 357 Magnum.

Now, I have accumulated a few more rifles, shotguns, and pistols over the years but these are the guns I would choose in any emergency situation. In these four guns I have the ability to protect myself at any reasonable range, gather food, and to be as offensive as I need to be.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Me at age 18 (pre military & police training and advanced firearms training):

Rifle: Eagle Arms AR-15 5.56mm (open sights)
Shotgun: Winchester 1300 Defender 12ga
Pistol: S&W 5904 9mm
Rimfire: Marlin 60 22lr


Me today (post military & police training and advanced firearms training):

Rifle: LMT AR-15 5.56mm (1-4x illuminated reticle optic)
Shotgun: Mossberg 590A1 12ga
Pistol: S&W M&P PC 9mm
Rimfire: Marlin 795 22LR

Only when I was 18 I only had one of each of those guns, now I have multiples of each. These are the same guns I train with and the same guns I use on duty (sans the Marlin).


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 5, 2012)

Before the canoe accident;

Rifle: Tavor 5.56
Shotgun: Mossberg 930 SPX
Pistol: Jerrico in 9m
Rimfire rifle: Henry AR-7


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Other than price and design, what's the real difference between a FAL and AR-10 anyway? and is it a REAL AR-10 or a 308 AR-15?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

SheepdogPRS said:


> I know this is geared toward the more militant crowd but here are my guns as pertaining to rural survival.
> Rifle: 03A3 sporterized 30-06 - I have been shooting it since I was a youngster and dad taught us to shoot for accuracy.
> Rimfire: Remington model 581 - a bolt action 22 Rimfire.
> Shotgun: Mossberg 500 ATP-8 12 ga. with an extra barrel for hunting.
> ...


Nope. I have an 03-A3 as well, also butchered. 
Had a security six as well. I miss it.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

So in writing up my original response, I failed to share my own choices. So in keeping with the spirit of this thread...

Rifle: SKS (if I only have one choice; with more choices, add Savage Axis II XP in .223 and Mosin Nagant M44, in that order)
Shotgun: Remington 1100 semi-auto 20 gauge heavy frame (with both the 28 inch barrel for hunting and the 21 inch barrel for personal defense work)
Pistol: CZ-82 in 9x18
Rimfire Rifle: Browning SA-22 Takedown (Belgian production)


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

etrfbnedmws,q.a


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Current before I sold it all to buy a Winnebago:
L1-A1 with dot.
870 full sized with 9 shot tube and Mossberg furniture. 
10/22 with ultralight ram-line folding stock and Aimpoint.
Browning Hi-power and a 6 pack of 20 round mags.
AR-15 officer's model /W/ 22 conversion.


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

My battery for now is made up with being sustainable and avoiding questionable contacts in mind and really I would have to have one more "long" gun A flintlock in .54 cal. No primers, cast your own bullet and make your own powder. Now mind you I had other styles of firearms until the boating accident.


----------



## HardCider (Dec 13, 2013)

My battery consists of a really big throwing stick for big game, a medium sized throwing stick for small game and a little throwing stick for mice, chipmunks and sparrows because those gun thingys are dangerous


----------



## ssonb (Oct 24, 2017)

I wonder if they make a suppressor for the big stick, not one that fits the stick but one for me because I am going to be the one the one emitting the loud sounds during and after I launch it.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

You know, I got a gosh-honest boomerang from an author back in the 80's from ASG because I was his ONLY fanboy who wrote in asking for more. dunno what kind of wood it is, but I'd say it could kill a deer! even after 30 years of curing it must weigh 5 Lbs! I have a smaller one I made some time back out of laminated marine plywood, I think it would F-king hurt someone badly if I hit them. LOL


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

SheepdogPRS said:


> I know this is geared toward the more militant crowd but here are my guns as pertaining to rural survival.
> Rifle: 03A3 sporterized 30-06 - I have been shooting it since I was a youngster and dad taught us to shoot for accuracy.
> Rimfire: Remington model 581 - a bolt action 22 Rimfire.
> Shotgun: Mossberg 500 ATP-8 12 ga. with an extra barrel for hunting.
> ...


A VG list! My wife has a 581 left hand, being honest, I borrowed it a "few" times for squirrel hunting. What an accurate rifle. The Security-Six, i wish Ruger still made them. The "O6", I took my first bull elk and antelope with one. I really like the 165 gr bullets. A 500, I like my Wingmasters some better, but, they work and keep on working and their weight makes them a joy to carry. Again, very good choices.


----------



## headhunter (Nov 21, 2008)

in the 80's, there was a S&W Combat Magnum .357 carried in a G. Lawrence 1/4 flap holster. The rifle would have been a 700 Rem. in .30-06 topped with a Leopold 2X7 Vari-XII. My bird gun was a Rem.1100 with a 26 and 30" barrels. Last, but not least was my Rem. Speedmaster with a Bushnell 4X. Today, it is a little changed. The handgun will be a 686 S&W in .357 in a shoulder rig. The bird gun is a Wingmaster 870 12 with a 28" Remchoke and a 20" cyl. bore. The All-weather 77/ .22 topped with with a receiver or 3X9 works well. The rifle is a All-Weather Mini 14 in 5.56 topped by a Bushnell Elite 3200 w rain guard. Its serial # is in the 581 series (tapered barrel) with a "MO-Rod " stabilizer. Yes, it will keep 5 in an inch and a quarter (not bad for 3 score and ten.


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok, I'll bite: 

- My do-all tactical rifle is as expected an AR15. I have a selection.. might likely carry my Sig516 w/ Aimpoint or my BCM LW with EOtech
- Open Carry Handgun (for when I load my Truck in phase one and want to deter attacks from onlookers and such) M&P9.. in a non SHTF situation I may instead carry a GP100 in .357 Magnum as a Trail Gun.
- Conceal Carry : PT111G2


----------



## oldman11 (Mar 29, 2015)

I’m a little old fashion,
Hi-wall. .45-70
Ruger mini thirty. 7.62-39
Smith Wesson model 57. 41 mag
Ruger take down. .22

Have no need for a shotgun
It’s hard to believe the penetration you get with a .45-70 500 grain solid


----------



## FrankW (Mar 10, 2012)

oldman11 said:


> I'm a little old fashion,
> Hi-wall. .45-70
> Ruger mini thirty. 7.62-39
> Smith Wesson model 57. 41 mag
> ...


welcome oldman11!


----------

